# Trailer Hitch Harness



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Has anyone installed the trailer harness yet? The instructions are not very good. Any insight would be appreciated. 

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Steveaut said:


> Has anyone installed the trailer harness yet? The instructions are not very good. Any insight would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Steve


Where did you get the trailer harness from? The one I got from Curt with my hitch was really easy to install.

Does it look like this?


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

The harness I was talking about was the stock one that came with the vehicle. How much was this harness? This one looks like what Dodge gave us with our Journey. And it was easy to install. But the stock one with the Routan is kind of a joke. This curt one is just plug and play.  The stock one needs cutting and doesn't have the actual trailer connector.


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

Getting mine installed next week. Will ask tech when I bring it in... They are also mounting the hitch. 

Anyone have a picture of their hitch installed? Afraid it may be mounted a little low for towing - since it apparently needs to sit under the bumper (see image below)... Any feedback?

Found this image online:









I was wondering if they can mount it up more - say in the bumper more than this one....

Dave


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Resurrecting an old thread. I need a "hitch wiring for dummies" explanation.

I have an '09 SEL with the tow prep package. As I understand from this and other threads, the harness included with tow prep package is not pre-installed but instead comes in a zip-loc bag in the rear compartment. And it is cheap quality requiring splicing and instructions are a 'joke'. Doesn't sound good.

I am about to pull trigger on a Curt hitch receiver. Primary use will be for a new hitch-mounted bike rack now that the midgets are no longer toddlers and now have bicycles. I also envision using the hitch receiver at some point for one of those cargo platforms on the back of the vehicle for extra room on road-trips when all 3 rows are in use. I know neither of these requires wiring, but as long as I am paying to install the hitch receiver I would also like to be able to use it for a $10 or $12 U-haul trailer rental from time to time to haul messy stuff for the yard or to pick-up/transport furniture, etc.

So what do I need? Etrailer has 2 wire harness products for sale, one by Curt for $5 and the other by Draw-Tite for $15. 
http://www.etrailer.com/t1-2009_Volkswagen_Routan.htm
If the OEM is garbage, I am happy to spend the little bit extra to do it right. The Curt is 5' long and 14 gauge. The Draw-Tite is 6' long but 18 gauge, but also includes a circuit tester. So which one do I need?

These are 4-pin and I see talk about 7-pin for trailer brakes, etc. Do I need a 7-pin converter?

Also, for those who do tow a lot with the Rout, what sort of ball mount is needed? The rear of these vans seem low, so do I need a large rise on the ball mount?


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

If you are not planning to tow anything large that needs electric brakes, then the 4 pin is fine.

The 4 pin will be sufficient for most of your needs. With the etrailers and others those usually just plug in the existing harness in the back of the tail lights for right/left/turn ground.

The only way to convert 4 to 7 pin is to do what you are talking about for the extra conectors to hack them in for battery, reverse, brakes, running lights, etc.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Mine 2012 came with a trailer wiring kit no splicing required - it contained pigtails to T-connect them to the tail lights. 4-pin is sufficient for a minivan. I suggest getting one of these kits from ebay. They actually come with a Class 3 hitch prepackaged, very convenient in one package. 7-pin is for trailers with brakes and their own batteries to charge: such as RVs, horse trailers etc.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I checked the spare tire jack compartment and no zip-loc bag in there. I also couldn't see that the wiring was already installed, so I guess the previous owner removed it at some point and never put it back before I purchased it. I went ahead and ordered the Curt 4-pin harness for the extra $5. The hitch and harness are due for delivery today, so sometime between now and end of next weekend I hope to have it installed. I will report back (or scramble back with urgent emergency questions). Thanks again.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Good choice on the curt, I like that the ends were boxed in.

The exhaust is going to be the only pain, make sure you have a helper and a hydraulic jack to lift it all in place. Bolting in the drivers side first helps a bunch.

I just stuck a breaker bar in the mufler outlet to leverage it away after removing the recommended bolt to hold it out of the way. I figure if I broke any welds on the 1st muffler, I would just get a cheapo 300 dollar exhaust put in 

There is enough flex going all the way back to the engine I wasn't worried about damaging a header or anything.


----------

